# Problem with sunroof in X-Trail T31



## rodnilb (May 27, 2012)

Hello

Now I want to share about their latest issue that is received with my Nissan X-Trail 2008 T31.
I have your car for 4 years, bought brand new from the store and actually from the beginning I had a strange problem with the panoramic sunroof, which is quite large over the front and rear seats.
I noticed that every summer when temperatures rise a lot and my car is heated up and many when sunroof is open and say so drive all day and then at the end of the day for example I want to close them all he was doing something strange.
Shortly before it went close to the end and then immediately returning alone somewhere back 20 cm and so stopped myself. Then he had second and even third ever pressing the close button to close the hatch completely. This problem appeared only warm summer days when the sun is directly heated ceiling. But I do not take his car warranty to fix it, because then call the shop told me I should leave it for several days, and I can not really work without it, and so on. and gave up.
A few days ago but I damaged my sunroof as its ran from the ceiling in the interior thin cable, which passed through the sunroof, but it closed because the cord was thin and had a sunroof on the edges of the glass seals which permit the passage of a thin cable.
The problem occurs in the moment I decided to open the sunroof on the back of the option, which raises about 7-8 inches back of the sunroof. He raised, but the problem occurs then the moment you want to close sunroof and all the first time he failed to close where I continued to press the button to close the sunroof, so after trying several times on the button he close, but something clicked and we heard noise at the sunroof and after that time, my sunroof works otherwise.
When working normally sunroof when you press the button once to open, he opened himself up over the front seat and when I clicked the button to re-opened and further over the rear seats, and now to open the sunroof have to constantly keep the button pressed, and even so it opens only in the 20 cm distance and then stops himself must again press and hold the button to open another 20 cm, and so to the end and then back.
This has never happened and makes me think that something has gone wrong board, which sets the mode of opening the sunroof of the motor of which it opens.
Today opened the entire ceiling, removed the forest attic and from there removed the entire sunroof track with its glass and aluminum road bike and cleaned it and the old oil greases the tracks, put new opened plastic gear motor of a look for mechanical failures there, but such We found we added some more of that fine white grease and turning it back shut, opened and look at the board that controls the operation of the motor, but also it did not find any visible exhaust and other elements and closed it again and back sunroof in place . Assembled everything again, but the problem remained the same.
The shop and workshop which I bought the car until now had no case and no observations on this issue. If anyone has any idea or had this or similar problem with its sunroof in the same car then please let me write here to exchange experiences and advice. Thank you.


----------



## rodnilb (May 27, 2012)

Today I solved their problem. Board was needed, which opens and closes the sunroof to be trained to enter the normal operation and opens properly. Training is the button to open the sunroof.


----------

